# My Newest Arachnids/Bugs in Sunlit Photos



## Spider-man 2 (Jul 3, 2005)

_Davus fasciatus_ - mature male











_Euathlus vulpinus_
















_Eucratoscelus pachypus_- adult female











_Nhandu coloratovillosus_ - adult female


----------



## Spider-man 2 (Jul 3, 2005)

_Pamphobetus sp._ (don't know the identification, any guesses?)
















_Poecilotheria metallica_
















_Psalmopoeus reduncus_











_Tapinauchenius gigas_ - female


----------



## Cooper (Jul 3, 2005)

Nice pics, but what is Davus fasciatus? I have never heard of it, was c fasciatums name changed or something?


----------



## Spider-man 2 (Jul 3, 2005)

_Scolopendra polymorpha_











_Scolopendra subspinipes_
















_Cupiennius salei_ - Grey Wandering Spider (pretty hot, I think)


























I still have some new Ts that I haven't had a chance to photograph.  I will do that later, but until then, enjoy!


----------



## Spider-man 2 (Jul 3, 2005)

Cooper said:
			
		

> Nice pics, but what is Davus fasciatus? I have never heard of it, was c fasciatums name changed or something?


Yes, it was.


----------



## ChrisNCT (Jul 3, 2005)

Very nice T's and other crawlies!

My only question is "when you plan to sell them..will you contact me first!"


----------



## Spider-man 2 (Jul 3, 2005)

ChrisNCT said:
			
		

> Very nice T's and other crawlies!
> 
> My only question is "when you plan to sell them..will you contact me first!"


Thanks, BUT I hardly ever sell and when I do they go quick.  I get too attached to sell anything. lol


----------



## GoTerps (Jul 3, 2005)

Nice pics Dwayne!

That's my _D. fasciatus_ male right?  The hair kicker extraordinaire!!

The _E. vulpinus_ looks to be in premolt, should be looking quite nice afterwords!  Tony and I started calling them "Dual patchers" lol.


----------



## Spider-man 2 (Jul 3, 2005)

GoTerps said:
			
		

> Nice pics Dwayne!
> 
> That's my _D. fasciatus_ male right?  The hair kicker extraordinaire!!
> 
> The _E. vulpinus_ looks to be in premolt, should be looking quite nice afterwords!  Tony and I started calling them "Dual patchers" lol.


YEP!  That's your man!  And let me tell you, not only is he a kicker, but he has a vicious attitude. Everytime I tried to stop him he struck at me.

Thanks for the heads up.  I will keep an eye on the vulpinus.  Dual patchers, huh .


----------



## priZZ (Jul 3, 2005)

Yo, nice load of pics.

But...

Gen. _*Cyclosternum*_ Ausserer, 1871

m _*fasciatum*_ (O. P.-Cambridge, 1892)....................Costa Rica
Davus fasciatus O. P.-Cambridge, 1892b: 91, pl. 12, f. 4 (Dm; legend reads Pella fasciata).
Davus fasciatus O. P.-Cambridge, 1899a: 41, pl. 3, f. 4 (m).
C. fasciatus Valerio, 1982: 412, f. 21-25 (m).
C. fasciatus Smith, 1986b: 78, f. 17h (m).
C. fasciatus Smith, 1987d: 78, f. 17h (m).
C. fasciatus Hancock & Hancock, 1989: 47, f. 42 (f).
Davus fasciatus Peters, 2000a: 114, f. 361 (m).
Davus fasciatus Peters, 2003: 165, f. 653, 658 (mf).

... is what it's called now.


----------



## GoTerps (Jul 3, 2005)

priZZ - it's not reflected in the Platnick list yet... but it's _Davus fasciatus_ now.

Schmidt G. 2005, Die Gattung Davus O.P.-Cambridge, 1892 (Arachnida : Araneae : Theraphosidae : Theraphosinae). Tarantulas of the World. Ausgabe 104, April 2005 : 7-18.


----------



## Nick_schembri (Jul 4, 2005)

Aren't pokies very fast? If they are, why would you trust such an expensive spider outside, on the ground?
Nice T's, I especially liked your C.fasciatum


----------



## robustum (Jul 4, 2005)

WOW, nice pics! :clap:  (Favorite;Pamphobeteus spec)
best regards Jürgen


----------



## Crotalus (Jul 4, 2005)

Nice pix! 
Cupennius is not dangerous to humans

/Lelle


----------



## AcidQueen (Jul 4, 2005)

GoTerps said:
			
		

> priZZ - it's not reflected in the Platnick list yet... but it's _Davus fasciatus_ now.
> 
> Schmidt G. 2005, Die Gattung Davus O.P.-Cambridge, 1892 (Arachnida : Araneae : Theraphosidae : Theraphosinae). Tarantulas of the World. Ausgabe 104, April 2005 : 7-18.



Quote from "Vogelspinnen" by Louwerens-Jan Nederlof & Gijsbert Kortekaas



> Old name genus     -    New name genus
> Davus              -      Cyclosternum


Kinda confused right now  :?   


Really nice pictures by the way   I'm gonna try using natural light some time soon, never done that before.


----------



## GoTerps (Jul 4, 2005)

> Quote from "Vogelspinnen" by Louwerens-Jan Nederlof & Gijsbert Kortekaas
> Old name genus - New name genus
> Davus - Cyclosternum
> 
> Kinda confused right now


To recent a change to be included I guess.

And, _Cyclosternum_ has not been "replaced" by _Davus._ _Cyclosternum_ is still a valid genus.  _Davus_ has simply been removed from synonymy with _Cyclosternum_.


----------



## Spider-man 2 (Jul 4, 2005)

Crotalus said:
			
		

> Nice pix!
> Cupennius is not dangerous to humans
> 
> /Lelle


Thanks Lelle!  Also, thanks for clearing up the suspicions I had on the Cupennius, as I am sure someone gave you a heads up .


----------



## jdcarrel (Jul 4, 2005)

very nice pics.


----------



## Spider-man 2 (Jul 4, 2005)

Nick_schembri said:
			
		

> Aren't pokies very fast? If they are, why would you trust such an expensive spider outside, on the ground?
> Nice T's, I especially liked your C.fasciatum


HAHA, Expensive??? Who said? 

Believe it or not the fastest Ts have the hardest time running in grass, try it, you'll know what I am talking about.  Even my centipedes were slow.  There is no where for them to escape to. My yard is big and there are no holes for them to run into.  

I do want to caution everyone that taking your Ts in direct sunlight (hot) is not good for the Ts and they should not spend too much time in it.   If you take photos outside, do it quickly and get them in the shade or take them back inside and give them some water. Especially slings, which can dehydrate and die quickly if you are unaware they are sitting in the sunlight. One of Ts almost died yesterday because of it.  If you notice them being extremely frantic and running around everywhere in their cage, get them out of the sunlight immediately and give them some water right away.  Happy Photo taking.


----------



## Spider-man 2 (Jul 4, 2005)

Okay, here's the rest of my newest Ts.  I actually spent some extra time to take some decent larger photos this time around.  Hope you like them.

_Chilobrachy fimbriatus_ - female











_Avicularia laeta_ - spiderling











_Nhandu chromatus_ - FRESHLY molted adult mature female


----------



## Spider-man 2 (Jul 4, 2005)

A few more...

_Poecilotheria regalis_ - spiderling











_Avicularia braunshauseni_ - spiderling
















I wonder why some of the pics came out a little blurry, strange.  I usually have no problems take photos in sunlight.


----------



## GoTerps (Jul 4, 2005)

Dwayne, the carapace coloration on your _N. chromatus_ is so dark! I've never seen one like that.

Where did you get it?  At what stage?

It reminds me a lot of the few pictures I've seen of _N. cerradensis_.


----------



## Spider-man 2 (Jul 4, 2005)

GoTerps said:
			
		

> Dwayne, the carapace coloration on your _N. chromatus_ is so dark! I've never seen one like that.
> 
> Where did you get it?  At what stage?
> 
> It reminds me a lot of the few pictures I've seen of _N. cerradensis_.



I got her from Johnny Smith about 6 months ago.  This is the first time she has molted for me, so I got her as an adult.

Here is her before picture:


----------



## GoTerps (Jul 4, 2005)

Ah I see... very interesting post-molt coloration though... very different from mine.


----------



## MarknMiami (Jul 5, 2005)

You have quite a collection there!..Very nice looking spiders...i'm still stumped over the Pamphobeteus ssp you have...I'm guessing Platyomma but there is a lot of room for error on those guys...Like I said..Just a guess


----------



## Spider-man 2 (Jul 5, 2005)

I was thinking immature male nigricolor.

Here's my adult female _Pamphobetus sp._ "platyomma" for comparison...


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jul 5, 2005)

Wow Dwayne, those are some awesome T's! 
Very nice photography.


----------



## Deschain (Jul 5, 2005)

Mad Hatter said:
			
		

> Wow Dwayne, those are some awesome T's!
> Very nice photography.


What he said. I really like the Avics., the fimbriatus and the chromatus especially.  :worship:


----------



## Spider-man 2 (Jul 5, 2005)

Thanks guys....glad you enjoyed them.


----------

